# Mending behaviors from attack



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Currently, I have a 9 month old female GSD training in SchH. (formal intro to come soon) We were at a club last week, not my regular club, but went to this one because the original owner of the dog was in town training. 

The dog and I were on the field in a big building. I had her on a long line 10 feet, running around doing some focus work, playing with her to keep her "into me". Suddenly, a dobe doing off leash work thru agility tunnels came flying out of a tunnel and full on aggression, attacked the female I have. She started to fight back, immediately, I yanked her in and she came up beside me barking at this dog and I leaned into him and yelled NO and he went running back to his owner. Bad deal. 

My pup was gimping, came out of it with a puncture rip on her leg, the dobe's ear was injured too. STupid dog fight out of the blue.

Ok. So. I took my dog to my regular club later that eve, and over lapped her with a mal in OB. SHe hackled and barked at first, but was redirectable. Then, had a GSD in down stay with mal in the building and my dog and she was able to stay calm and work through it seemingly well.

Fast forward to this week, and at my club, when I brought her out, barked and hackled at other dogs at first, but after our "play", I had her sit out with me on the sidelines and corrected her if she barked, and she did calmly watch for a good 10 mins. She is redirectable.

I do not think she "wrecked" by this aggressive attack, but it did make a ripple in her behaviour when around other dogs. It doesn't seem she wants to attack or aggress when she sees another dog, but it's more like she barks and holds her ground. If push came to shove, I think she'd back off, but if somehow cornered or attacked out of the blue, obviously, she will fight back. I want her to know its ok when around normal dogs and I want to help make it right for her.

I was thinking this morning. What can I do now? Continue with "normalizing" other dogs? I was wondering maybe having 3 or 4 dogs in down stay circle and taking her out and working her in focus/play in the center. Or should I keep it down to 1 or 2 dogs and work up to that? Any thoughts folks?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

You could try that. Doesn't sound like your going to have too much trouble with it if she is focusing on you after the initial hackle/bark. 

I would keep doing what your doing for a bit and don't push too hard or too fast. 

Keep being her leader and helping her understand that you will "protect: her from this happening. Sounds like she will pull out of it nicely as long as you stay confident and calm.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I would keep doing what your doing for a bit and don't push too hard or too fast.


Thanks Carol. I was thinking about working up to 4 or 5 dogs, in a wide circle in down/stays. For now, continuing with one or two. Didn't know if "submerging" her in safety would be beneficial. I agree though, take it slow and work our way up.

SHe really did have an awesome recovery and I believe with steady calm work, we'll pull through.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

The other thing is that she is 9 months, so she may be "going through a phase" too....

I got to thinking about that while driving my daughter to Rapid City for her dentist appointment....LOL she slept and I thought about training issues for 2.5 hours....


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

How did you hold your temper and not kill the other dog?


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Al, it was tough, as I was having to drag Ava away from it too, as she definately retaliated with a big effO. LOL! I was impressed with her though, as quickly as I got her reeled in, that she did stay at my right side, barking her head off as I was yelling NO with force at the dog. Ergh.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Just an update on this dog. Things are going very well with her. I've been keeping her around neutral dogs. Started with one in platz, then worked up to two, then up to one in platz and one working OB, fetching, etc with the girl I have watching. She is making excellent progress.

Last night, I had her at a friends house who has a 12 year old big VERY neutral/friendly girl. The dog I have showed no signs of aggression/fear. Nothing. In fact, after a bit actually wanted to play with the old girl. 

I am so happy this is working out and it doesn't appear to be a big problem to work through.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that's good to hear michelle--it's always a good thing to hear 1) an issue and 2) what worked to "fix" it. too often (on other forums) there's no follow-up. thanks for doing so, and glad it's working out ok.


----------

